# selling meat rabbits?



## WannaBeFarmR (Jan 6, 2013)

I know there are companies that buy rabbits for meat from private parties, and I'm wondering how that works exactly. I will list a few of my questions on the issue. And I know that answers will probably be different from company to company and state to state but any info I can learn will be helpful or at least informative. 

also I live in Northern Michigan not the UP  though


Do you need certification of any kind or are there any regulations in place on the rabbit breeders?

Are the rabbits sold alive?

Are the rabbits picked up or do I need to drop them off?

Is there a minimum amount of rabbits that are required?

What kind of numbers are we talking about and what live weight?

What price do they pay per rabbit, per pound?

Is there any profit to be made doing this?

Does anyone know of any companies doing this in Norther Michigan, if not where can I look to find one and under what?


----------



## sawfish99 (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know of any companies near me (SE CT) that do what you are describing.  Following the thread out of interest.  We sell direct to consumers on our farm.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 7, 2013)

I can try to answer some of your questions.  I'm not sure how much help I'll be though.

*Do you need certification of any kind or are there any regulations in place on the rabbit breeders?*

No I don't believe so.  

*Are the rabbits sold alive?*

Yes

*Are the rabbits picked up or do I need to drop them off?*

This is how me and some others in town do it.  There is a local meat rabbit breeder that the company drives to and picks up hundreds of rabbits from.  I raise on a 'small scale' so I don't have enough to supply a company, but the breeder will let you bring your rabbits to him and he'll weigh them and pay you for them.  He pays you what the company would pay him per lb for his rabbits and your rabbits go with his when they come and get them.  (Does that make sense?)  This guy he sells the rabbits to drives down from somewhere up north (PA I think, not quite sure) and makes several stops.  

*Is there a minimum amount of rabbits that are required?*

I think so, but I can't really remember.  I'll see if I can find some more information on that for you.

*What kind of numbers are we talking about and what live weight?*

I don't remember what weight they need to be, I'll try to find that out for you as well.  I've been told before, but I have a pretty terrible memory.

*What price do they pay per rabbit, per pound?*

This person pays $1 per lb.

*Is there any profit to be made doing this?*

If you're doing it large scale, I'd say yes there is.  Since I'm small scale, it's just a little extra pocket money.  Last time I took some out there I had 12 retired breeders (English Spots and an American) and got about $60.  (Retired breeders or breeds other than meat breeds don't get a $1 per lb, I think it's $.75 per lb)

*Does anyone know of any companies doing this in Norther Michigan, if not where can I look to find one and under what?*

Here's a list on the ARBA website.  https://www.arba.net/processors.htm

Those listed on the ARBA website also tell you what they pay, what they're looking for, weight, etc.

Sorry if that doesn't help much.  I'll see if I can find anything else for you.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you greenbean! that was very helpful. I don't have hundreds of rabbits but its something I might want to to do later down the road so I'm trying to learn about it and gather figures, do calculations all that jazz.  I'll go check out that link too. I'm thinking with the economy the way it is and the green/health movement and all rabbit meat might gain some momentum and make it to more peoples plates its a big maybe. Either way its never a bad thing to have a productive and relatively cheap upkeep animal around the farm.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Jan 13, 2013)

Greenbean,
From that list I see two catagories "fryers & roasters"
I'm assuming "fryer" is a young rabbit, "roaster" is a retired breeder/older.
Is this correct ?


----------



## greenbean (Jan 13, 2013)

From what I understand/have been told, that's correct.  I think fryers are between 10-12 weeks.  Don't quote me on that though.  Retired breeders/older rabbits are roasters.


----------

